# Wet Plate photoshoot from the back of a truck



## terri (Oct 12, 2019)

This guy is killing it!   He's been at collodion photography since he decided to become a photographer, and has become an expert.   His set up speed in the field is amazing.   

The link was a little squirrely for me; I had to refresh a couple of times, but it works.

Enjoy!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow.... that is damn cool!


----------



## star camera company (Nov 16, 2019)

I built him wet plate gear awhile back, including a camera he had me stain Blue!


----------

